# Chester's First Day Home (8 weeks old)



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

Introducing Chester!!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!! and he knows it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

he is absolutely gorgeous and FLUFFY!!!! the last picture cracks me up...its as if hes saying ok dad, im done acting all cute. heres some rasberries for you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a cute little ball of fur he is. Hang onto your socks you are in for fun and wild ride! Be sure to take lots and lots of puppy pictures.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh he is gorgeous, and looks like he is always on the move. Im sure he will keep you busy!! Have fun with him!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh he is darling! Good luck!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, my goodness he's a cutie pie. Congratulations!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

What an absolute beaut! I need another Golden now.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

he sure is cute. I miss the puppy days. Then again theres alot I wouldnt want to go through agin,lol.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

He does make me want another, even though Tucker is only 9 months. Great looking pup! Make sure you take pictures everyday, because you will be amazed how quickly they change! Have fun.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a pretty pupster ! You are going to have so much fun and so many adventures.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a Cutie! I burst out laughing at the last picture...Da Tongue...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe says you're very cute Chester:wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, it is cuteness overload. Love the last couple of ones, his personality is really coming out in them. Spunky and cute great combination


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

What an adorable little fluffball!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How about an up-dated pic of this cutie!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

AAAAW! What a cute little ball of fluff!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's so cute!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aawww so cute N fluffy

love the last one


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww .. he is adorable  And he looks like he'll keep you busy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: )

sooooo cute! and Yea!


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> How about an up-dated pic of this cutie!


Here he is! And he IS a handful!!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Still a cutie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a difference a year makes. Handsome boy you have there.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, What a Handsome Dude! From Fluff-Ball to Stud! Thanks for the Up-Date! His pic was one of my favorite little pups pic's!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_Heeheee Chester _
_What's guitarman talking about ..._
_You look so sweet and innocent_


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

T&T said:


> _Heeheee Chester _
> _What's guitarman talking about ..._
> _You look so sweet and innocent_


 a little fuzzy, but here's another


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

guitarman said:


> a little fuzzy, but here's another


Smile Chester !


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww what a fluffbum! Esp. love Photos 3 and 5 thru 8!! hehe


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

guitarman said:


> a little fuzzy, but here's another


Chester is ADORABLE!! I can't pick a fave pic because they are all way too cute!

In the last one you posted, he has the same face as my Molson does. So handsome!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What an adorable little ball of fluff!


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

*I can't stop*

Can't stop taking photos.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's still cute!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Chester looks so much like my Jaxie!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

AAWWW how cute!! We get our little girl in 4 days, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's adorable....reminds me of my Lincoln when he was little!!!


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

*First Big Snow*

Chester LOVES the snow.


----------

